

Servant.io brings cloud management and web farm support to Windows web servers - jhovgaard
https://www.servant.io

======
walkie
I've been using this for some months now and it really makes my daily job with
IIS site management a whole lot easier! Better yet it's in active development
and they listen to peoples ideas and integrate the best of them. Try it!

------
Cortz
Really nice product! Been beta tester on it for a while now and i must say
I've become a bit dependent on it.

